# restricted area?



## snookboy15 (Oct 28, 2007)

My gps says that pirates cove (lagoon area west of the brooks bridge) is a restricted area but have seen other boats fishing in there. However my gps also says that the east side of the chatawatchee bay is restricted due to missile testing which I know is bs so don't know whether to believe it or not. Is it restricted and is there any fish in there?


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

could it be motor restricted?


----------



## snookboy15 (Oct 28, 2007)

i know that the east part of the bay is not restricted, im just referencing a misnomer of my gps. My question is about that area on the south side west of brooks bridge.


----------



## floridah2o (Feb 29, 2008)

that doesnt sound right. I've been all through there. most of that is channel and marina anyway, isnt it? Anyway, the restricted areas are well marked. (I have been r-u-n-n-o-f-t from the coast guard station more than a few times)


----------



## snookboy15 (Oct 28, 2007)

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=30.403638,-86.664577&spn=0.016767,0.040169&t=h&z=15



The south side of this link is what I am talking about. It would seem if no one knows what I am talking about it prob is fine to fish in.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Fish it if there's no signs then how the hell are we supposed to know????


----------



## Flat Top (Feb 12, 2008)

Snookyboy,

Check your mode settings on your GPS units. It sounds like you could have it on aviation and not marine. The airspace in those areas is restricted but not the waterways. I had a GPS unit that you could switch between aviation, marine and land as primary modes. If you go offshore, you will also need it on marine or it will not show you the nine mile line and if you have grouper (now) or snapper after 4/15, you will definitely want to know where nine miles is.


----------



## snookboy15 (Oct 28, 2007)

I only have a 20 ft bay boat so I can not say whether the 9mile line is on there or not seeing I never make it out that far. Thanks for the advice, I will check it out next time I go out.


----------



## jj (Dec 17, 2007)

<P align=left>From Garmin MapSource for that area.<P align=center>_*NOTE A*_<P align=center>

_*Navigation regulations are published in Chapter 2, U.S. Coast Pilot 5. Additions or revisions to Chapter 2 are published in the Notices to Mariners. Information concerning the regulations may be obtained at the Office of the Commander, 8th Coast Guard District in New Orleans, Louisiana, or at the Office of the District Engineer, Corps of Engineers in Mobile, Alabama. Refer to charted regulation section numbers*_.

Sometimes you have to look this stuff up in the references above. I know a lot of the "Restricted Areas" are for large ships, especially tankers. They do not want the possibility of a tanker running aground and spoiling the beaches, nature preserves,etc.


----------

